# green card



## Surya (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm married at 8 months, and my husband he has green card since feb/2005. There's any way for me to get amy visa or something to travel out of US before he apply for the citizenship?? He is less than a year to complete the 5 years residence, when he can start the proccess for the citizen.???


Thank You.


S.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Surya said:


> I'm married at 8 months, and my husband he has green card since feb/2005. There's any way for me to get amy visa or something to travel out of US before he apply for the citizenship?? He is less than a year to complete the 5 years residence, when he can start the proccess for the citizen.???
> 
> 
> Thank You.
> ...


He can file the I-130 for you now as a permenant resident, then upgrade the petition when he naturalises.

He can file the N-400 for naturalisation no sooner than 90 days before the fifth anniversary of becoming a permenant resident providing he otherwise qualifies.

Being the beneficiary of an immigrant petition does not make you ineligible for any other visas or the VWP. However, t does raise the suspicion of immigrant intent, which you will have to overcome.


----------

